
Why in 2017 doesn't every home have a static ip? - pcarolan
There used to be valid arguments for dynamic IPs vs static IPs assigned to every home (security by obfuscation, running out of IP addies, etc) but are there any good arguments for this today?
======
PaulHoule
I think the "running out of addresses" point is still cogent for most people
because the IPv6 transition is going slow. For now everyone has to run dual
stack because there are still IPv4 customers to take care of, so why should
servers support IPv6? ISPs cannot be bothered to make the internet speed
upgrades customers want, are they going to invest in services that few
customers want or need?

